# Am I eligible for a medicare while on PMV subclass 300?



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi beautiful peeps,

I am finally married and now have settled in Brisbane with my husband..Thanks to all who have helped adviced in filling my PMV subclass 300..

Question :

1) Am I eligible to get a medicare using my PMV subclass 300 (currently on this visa)

2) How much will it cost to upgrade my PMV subclass 300 to a partner visa 820 ?

Many thanks

Dee


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Dorcas said:


> Hi beautiful peeps,
> 
> I am finally married and now have settled in Brisbane with my husband..Thanks to all who have helped adviced in filling my PMV subclass 300..
> 
> ...


Yes you can apply for medicare, as I read it AFTER you apply for the 820 visa.
Hope that helps

Kttykat


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Dear Kttykat,

thanks for that, I know it cost 995dollars for the PMV 300 (which i alread did with success) im now in the process of applying for my partner visa 820,how much will that cost in aussie dollars?

thanks,Dee



kttykat said:


> Yes you can apply for medicare, as I read it AFTER you apply for the 820 visa.
> Hope that helps
> 
> Kttykat


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Dorcas i think that KK has given you the price already if you see whats written in her responce its $995 ausie dollars, 

Happy reading 
Louise


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Louise, Thats right,I was just looking through the partner booklet and it says if you apply straight to partner visa subclass 820,the fee is $3975 but if you have a PMV subclass 300 and then upgrade to a Partner visa 820,its $995..

thanks again and God bless

cheers,

Dee.



louiseb said:


> Dorcas i think that KK has given you the price already if you see whats written in her responce its $995 ausie dollars,
> 
> Happy reading
> Louise


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Dorcas said:


> Dear Kttykat,
> 
> thanks for that, I know it cost 995dollars for the PMV 300 (which i alread did with success) Strange if you only paid $995 for a PMV 300, that isn't right...im now in the process of applying for my partner visa 820,how much will that cost in aussie dollars?
> 
> thanks,Dee


Yeah the PMV part of the application is $2680 and once you have it then it is $995 for the 820 when now married and holding the PMV 300 and it is $1260 if the PMV has expired.

Kttykat


----------



## littlekitty (Jul 24, 2012)

In response to the OP. My fiance has arrived on his PMV, and we are wondering if he will be able to get a medicare card - he has friends here (from the UK) on Working Holidays who have obtained medicare cards... 
I think it would be silly to give someone on a working 'holiday' (read: only staying for a year or two) medicare rights, but someone who intends to move onto a more permanent visa isnt eligible?
I wanted to get him added to my private health insurance, but the health insurance wanted to know what colour medicare card he held... so obviously for him to be added to my private health care, it seems he needs a medicare card. catch 22?


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi littlekitty

Your partner won't be able be eligible for a Medicare until he actually applies for the 820 spouse visa.

Your friends from UK on Working Holiday visas are able to get Medicare cards because Australia & UK have reciprocal rights under that particular visa program arrangement.... when I was living/working in UK on my Working Holiday visa, I was likewise able to get a NHS card & use their health system.


----------



## MsSeptember (Mar 1, 2013)

theskyisblue said:


> Hi littlekitty
> 
> Your partner won't be able be eligible for a Medicare until he actually applies for the 820 spouse visa.
> 
> Your friends from UK on Working Holiday visas are able to get Medicare cards because Australia & UK have reciprocal rights under that particular visa program arrangement.... when I was living/working in UK on my Working Holiday visa, I was likewise able to get a NHS card & use their health system.


I arrived OZ last April with PMV... Got married last June 8 and got temporary medicare card after few days,,you should visit centrelink maybe...


----------



## Marla (Jan 12, 2013)

MsSeptember said:


> I arrived OZ last April with PMV... Got married last June 8 and got temporary medicare card after few days,,you should visit centrelink maybe...


Hi Ms September!
Could you give me more details of how you did it please?
You just had to take your marriage certificate or the thing they give you as a proof as soon as you get married and where to?

So you didn't have to wait to apply for the partner's visa 820?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Marla said:


> Hi Ms September!
> Could you give me more details of how you did it please?
> You just had to take your marriage certificate or the thing they give you as a proof as soon as you get married and where to?
> 
> ...


You have to wait until you have applied for the 820 and then you take the acknowledgement letter into Medicare.


----------



## lostangel (Jul 10, 2014)

hi guys,
Im searching on the forum about medicare bec we are getting confused if I am eligible for medicare. Im already on australia but holding fiance visa which only 9months. we will get married soon and will apply for partner's visa. After applying for partner's visa so i can apply for medicare?...thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lostangel that is correct, you can apply for Medicare once you have lodged the 820.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

When you lodge the 820, lostangel, you'll get an email - it will have an acknowledgment of your application and your Bridging Visa A grant letter in it. Take both with you when you go to sign up for Medicare and you'll be all set.


----------



## CantoAus (Aug 16, 2014)

This forum is amazing - without it, everyone would be so lost and confused!! I learn so much more everyday - by the time I get to launch my application I am going to be quite the wealth of knowledge lol So basically - it is best to get married asap once arrived in Aus, and apply for the 820 asap to save on travellers medical insurance!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep . We didn't get international insurance as the cost of it vs out of pocket wasn't worth it and my husband very rarely gets sick. He never got sick and had to go to the dr ... I was the one always sick .


----------



## CantoAus (Aug 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> Yep . We didn't get international insurance as the cost of it vs out of pocket wasn't worth it and my husband very rarely gets sick. He never got sick and had to go to the dr ... I was the one always sick .


I'm so paranoid about not having insurance - we live on the US/Canada border and regularly make day trips and I always make sure I have it - I fear what would happen if we had a car accident or something that left us hospitalized for a long time. But when I think of how much I have paid in insurance of the years "for nothing" it seems so wasteful! But with two accident prone kids, I feel safer with it. When I was in Australia, I broke two fingers and had to get my hand x-ray'd and get some wounds attended to at the hospital so at least I got my money's worth with that one lol


----------



## Smurphy (Jan 19, 2015)

I thought one of the requirements for a PMV is proof of medical insurance coverage as you are not allowed medicare?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope, Smurphy. There is NO health insurance requirement for ANY partner visa. It's incorrectly listed on the checklist.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I came here on a PMV - never, ever had to provide proof of insurance to Immi (though I did have it).


----------



## Smurphy (Jan 19, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> Nope, Smurphy. There is NO health insurance requirement for ANY partner visa. It's incorrectly listed on the checklist.


WOW I am so thankful for this forum, because the cost of nine months of health insurance for my daughter and I was something we were factoring in. Where do I find a CORRECT check list for the PMV?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

There's not one, unfortunately. The Immi one at least gives you a starting point. The Partner Booklet can also be useful. The basics are photos of you guys together (to prove you've met in person) and, like you said, evidence you intend to get married. Any evidence you've supported each other financially is good but not at all mandatory for the PMV. You'll need a couple of statements from friends/family about your relationship attesting to your intent to get married, plans for your future together, etc. You'll eventually need a police check for you, and medicals for both you and your daughter (assuming she's under 16 - if over 16, she'll need police checks too). There are tons of posts on this forum about PMV evidence - hopefully you can find some that will be useful.


----------



## Smurphy (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks CollegeGirl! We are currently saving the $$ to lodge the actual application. I am going over in April (flight is now officially booked for the 19) and we are going to choose or venue and celebrant at that time. Seems like such a painfully slow process, but with no real chance to live together for the required time for a Defacto it is the best option. The cost also went up so the fact that we now don't have to worry about medical insurance is such a bonus!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Glad my insomnia tonight could benefit someone, hahaha.


----------

